# Stack and Tilt



## stevel1017

Anyone try this new swing? If so, thoughts?
For those who aren't familiar with it
GolfDigest.com - The New Tour Swing

Interestinly, a few years ago, I was having trouble hitting it fat, so I started setting up with more of my weight on my front foot (about 65%) and made good contact, but tried to get away from that because I didn't feel it was correct. I am going to try this at the range (practice area) should be easy for me to fall back into


----------



## stevel1017

edit the double post


----------



## 65nlovenit

Read the article and it is interesting, especially when a number of the pro's are giving it a try, supposedly even Tiger is trying a version of it. The big problem is I got a swing that is working for me 85% of the time, not the longest in the world, but its keeping it in the middle of the fairway, now do I really want to mess with even that limited success. The other problem is that most of the local club pro's have not started to use it, so we really dont have anyone trained individual to critique the process. Without that I could see screwing up that procedure and in the process screwing up whats working for me now. I think when I see the club pro giving it a go then I might give it a try.

Del


----------



## stevel1017

Well, I'm one of those who is always messing, trying to tweak a little bit more out of my game. 
But I will try it on the range 1st, before taking it out on the course


----------



## 300Yards

I wouldn't really call this a "new swing", it's more of a modification of a swing that been around forever. I have tried it, although it does work well, it feels a bit weird to me.


----------



## cbwheeler

Like any 'swing type,' stack and tilt has its pros and cons. The good thing about it is that since you leave most of your weight on your front side, it promotes good contact and straighter shots. The bad thing about it is, unless you have really flexible arms and shoulders, you're going to lose distance over a lot of the guys that use their weight effectively to hit the ball. It's a really armsy type of swing. I'm not a big fan. It's all a function of what works best for the player.

I actually use a quasi stack and tilt method on my wedge and short irons shots, and a more traditional swing as I go up.


----------



## stevel1017

Tried it at the range tonight, and for the irons, works great, for the woods/hybrids and driver, not so good. Jury is still out, but since I use to use a modified version of it, it shouldn't be too hard for me to get.


----------



## RingerPro

Rather than repost my comments on S&T everywhere I go I just wrote it down in a blog.

Stack & Tilt


----------



## 300Yards

I was playing a round yesterday, and I got an opportunity to try out this S&T swing for real. It was a short Par 3, 113 yards. I decided to go with the S&T, because it was an easy hole, so I figured what the hell. I hit my 56* SW easy, and the ball took off on a nice trajectory, hit about 2 foot in front of the pin, and stopped 3 inches short. I tapped it in for a Birdie. Almost got an ace there..

Yes, I am starting to see a good use for this swing: on short holes, where accuracy is everything. Works great for that function, and I may use it more often. Seems to put some awesome spin on the ball.


----------



## cbwheeler

See if you would have used your real swing it would have went in. Darnit!


----------



## stevel1017

LOL Nice shot, good bird!


----------



## 300Yards

cbwheeler said:


> See if you would have used your real swing it would have went in. Darnit!


Haha! That always seems to happen, doesn't it?:laugh: 



steve1017 said:


> LOL Nice shot, good bird!


Thanks!


----------



## cbwheeler

Birtha, lol. They still haven't changed it.


----------



## 300Yards

Perhaps after I hit 600 posts, it'll change...let's find out..


----------



## white_tiger_137

I use S&T for short irons too. But I could never use it with anything longer than a 6 or 7 iron. I tried it with my driver for a while, but I would come in too steep and pop it up right. I'm sure I could get used to it, but I don't think it would help me much anyways.


----------

